# Ragheads !



## Archived_Member16 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Ragheads !*

Racism in South Carolina!!! Say it isn’t so!!! I’m shocked!


State Senator Jake Knotts (R-SC) had this to say about a GOP Governor candidate:

_We already got one *raghead* in the White House, we don’t need a* raghead* in the governor’s mansion*.*_

The person he’s talking about is Nikki Haley. She grew up in a Sikh home, in the Sikh faith but is now a Christian. She makes sure everybody knows that she’s a Christian, she kind of runs on the "I’m a Christian" platform.

I absolutely love that comment. Because the stupidity is just shining off that statement. Knotts thinks he’s so clever.

Get it? You get it? Cause you know, Obama is a raghead because he a.) is a Muslim, b.) is from Kenya, c.) wants good relations with the "Muslim world", d.) wants to give terrorist federal trials

And Nikki Haley is a raghead because her mom and dad are Sikhs.

Ha. Ha. Ha. I’m so funny. Ha. Ha. Snort. Ha. Ha.

source: http://www.allvoices.com/contributed-news/5989695-already-got-one-raghead-in-the-white-house


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 4, 2010)

Soul_jyot said:


> *Ragheads !*
> 
> Racism in South Carolina!!! Say it isn’t so!!! I’m shocked!
> 
> ...



A similar story has been posted at the LangarHall blog site. I don't think it is funny for several reasons. Of course bigotry is bigger than I am and I am a big woman. So any reactions on my part may have to be strategic rather than reactive.


----------



## Archived_Member_17 (Jun 4, 2010)

Sat Shri Akaal Everyone,

If someone wants to see racism, then try the following link:

The Sikhs of Vancouver

Again, don't need to be reactive.  But this is what runs in some people's heads.

Also make a note that this article, which is for the WHITE power, was written with the help of a BROWN Hindu, against the Sikhs.   Their stupidy is too funny.


Randeep


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 4, 2010)

Randeep Kau rji

That is precisely what runs in people's heads. The "strategic/reactive" statement on my part is about my current feeling that time has come to actually do something in the form of a concerted effort. One thing I have already done is mention the incident on my facebook profile -- which many Christians (some evangelicals) connect with.

What is emerging, I think, is a steady but calm campaign to educate constantly. I can start/have started with 25 or so evangelicals living in the states. They are already starting to catch on. It was an unintended consequence of playing a zany facebook game with them for about 6 months. But now I am starting to realize that I can intentionally change things around more than I ever thought. 

The statement made reeks of racism and bigotry. It can't be ignored. That article reeks of racism and bigotry. It can't be ignored.


----------



## Archived_Member_17 (Jun 4, 2010)

Sat Shri Akaal Narayanjot Kaur Bhein Ji,

Initially I was also very disappointed and hurt about this article.  But some people are beyond repair, as they believe in racist stragedy.  We can never be White, therefore, we can never be good enough in their eyes.  But the majority of the people are not like this, that is the good news.  It is best to put our good effort towards the reasonable people.   Then I also thought that when the Sikhs wanted to migrate to Canada, how much fuss some racist people made against that, and the most vocal voice at that time was of the racist people.  Even though they were in majority, in power, and did not want us to be here, but did it actually stop the Sikhs from coming here?  We are still here and prosper.  That means, the ultimate power does not lie in their hands, it is the Creator that decides what is going to happen not any group of people.  

To improve the relations between different communities, so we all feel one community and no one fears anyone, we definitely should extend our hand in friendship and also providing knowledge to others.  But there is no need to get worked up over some racist people.

This kind of people also remind me of the scorpian and frog story, that you probably have heard.  Both of them could not change their nature.  In the same context, if someone evil cannot change their nature, they are hardly a reason for Godly people to change their nature, abandon their virtues and be angry, hateful towards such people.  We must stick to the feet of the Lord of the universe, Who is the ultimate ruler, and decision maker.  The rest is just bunch of stuff happening.cheerleader

Regards,
Randeep


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 4, 2010)

Randeep ji

There is as you say no need to get worked up over racist people! It only wastes energy needed to do the better thing. But I think Buddhism is instructive in this sense. Anger directed at individuals only adds to the level of anger in the world which is already too high. At the same time, we do not have to ignore what is wrong, and we can respond to it. Sikhism shares this perspective. 

That is why Guru Nanak voiced his righteous anger at the destruction of Lahore and made a moral plea to Babbar. He began by assuming that Babbar had a higher nature, and that Babbar erred because he did not comprehend how his ego had led to greed which in turn had led to great suffering. For me Guru Nanak has opened that window. There is a higher nature somewhere in the crowd. And I can appeal to that and perhaps make small changes. Small changes add up. Now to stick my head through that window.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Jun 4, 2010)

SALDEF is on top of this one!  Check it out at  Tell South Carolina Senator Knotts You Are Not a “Raghead”  SALDEF

cheerleader


----------



## Archived_Member_17 (Jun 4, 2010)

Sat Shri Akaal Bhein Ji



Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Randeep ji
> 
> That is why Guru Nanak voiced his righteous anger at the destruction of Lahore and made a moral plea to Babbar.


 

I appreciate your post, however, whether Guru Nanak Dev Ji voiced his opinion influenced by righteous *anger* or simply spoke the truth, as a righteous act to do, there is a difference between the two.  I believe it was the latter.  If we look at the following shabad from that time, I don't see any anger in his words, but only praises for God.  Had Guru Sahib really been emotionally influenced by what was happening around him, then he would not been able to be singing Lord's praises and calm as in this shabad.   So in my opinion, Guru Sahib did what was the right thing to do, while still keeping detached from the influence of the worldly emotions.


Following from www.searchgurbani.com Pages 722-723

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="98%" align=center><TBODY><TR bgColor=#ffffec><TD class=ggs>ਤਿਲੰਗ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ॥ </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffec><TD class=subhead></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffec><TD class=shlok>Tilang, First Mehl:
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=rmenuheader></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffecec><TD class=ggs>ਜੈਸੀ ਮੈ ਆਵੈ ਖਸਮ ਕੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਤੈਸੜਾ ਕਰੀ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਵੇ ਲਾਲੋ ॥ </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffecec><TD class=subhead>jaisee mai aavai khasam kee baanee thaisarraa karee giaan vae laalo ||</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffecec><TD class=shlok>As the Word of the Forgiving Lord comes to me, so do I express it, O Lalo.</TD></TR><TR><TD class=rmenuheader></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffec><TD class=ggs>ਪਾਪ ਕੀ ਜੰਞ ਲੈ ਕਾਬਲਹੁ ਧਾਇਆ ਜੋਰੀ ਮੰਗੈ ਦਾਨੁ ਵੇ ਲਾਲੋ ॥ </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffec><TD class=subhead>paap kee jannj lai kaabalahu dhhaaeiaa joree mangai dhaan vae laalo ||</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffec><TD class=shlok>Bringing the marriage party of sin, Babar has invaded from Kaabul, demanding our land as his wedding gift, O Lalo.</TD></TR><TR><TD class=rmenuheader></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffecec><TD class=ggs>ਸਰਮੁ ਧਰਮੁ ਦੁਇ ਛਪਿ ਖਲੋਏ ਕੂੜੁ ਫਿਰੈ ਪਰਧਾਨੁ ਵੇ ਲਾਲੋ ॥ </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffecec><TD class=subhead>saram dhharam dhue shhap khaloeae koorr firai paradhhaan vae laalo ||</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffecec><TD class=shlok>Modesty and righteousness both have vanished, and falsehood struts around like a leader, O Lalo.</TD></TR><TR><TD class=rmenuheader></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffec><TD class=ggs>ਕਾਜੀਆ ਬਾਮਣਾ ਕੀ ਗਲ ਥਕੀ ਅਗਦੁ ਪੜੈ ਸੈਤਾਨੁ ਵੇ ਲਾਲੋ ॥ </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffec><TD class=subhead>kaajeeaa baamanaa kee gal thhakee agadh parrai saithaan vae laalo ||</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffec><TD class=shlok>The Qazis and the Brahmins have lost their roles, and Satan now conducts the marriage rites, O Lalo.</TD></TR><TR><TD class=rmenuheader></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffecec><TD class=ggs>ਮੁਸਲਮਾਨੀਆ ਪੜਹਿ ਕਤੇਬਾ ਕਸਟ ਮਹਿ ਕਰਹਿ ਖੁਦਾਇ ਵੇ ਲਾਲੋ ॥ </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffecec><TD class=subhead>musalamaaneeaa parrehi kathaebaa kasatt mehi karehi khudhaae vae laalo ||</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffecec><TD class=shlok>The Muslim women read the Koran, and in their misery, they call upon God, O Lalo.</TD></TR><TR><TD class=rmenuheader></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffec><TD class=ggs>ਜਾਤਿ ਸਨਾਤੀ ਹੋਰਿ ਹਿਦਵਾਣੀਆ ਏਹਿ ਭੀ ਲੇਖੈ ਲਾਇ ਵੇ ਲਾਲੋ ॥ </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffec><TD class=subhead>jaath sanaathee hor hidhavaaneeaa eaehi bhee laekhai laae vae laalo ||</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffec><TD class=shlok>The Hindu women of high social status, and others of lowly status as well, are put into the same category, O Lalo.</TD></TR><TR><TD class=rmenuheader></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="98%" align=center><TBODY><TR bgColor=#ffecec><TD class=ggs>ਖੂਨ ਕੇ ਸੋਹਿਲੇ ਗਾਵੀਅਹਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਰਤੁ ਕਾ ਕੁੰਗੂ ਪਾਇ ਵੇ ਲਾਲੋ ॥੧॥ </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffecec><TD class=subhead>khoon kae sohilae gaaveeahi naanak rath kaa kungoo paae vae laalo ||1||</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffecec><TD class=shlok>The wedding songs of murder are sung, O Nanak, and blood is sprinkled instead of saffron, O Lalo. ||1||</TD></TR><TR><TD class=rmenuheader></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffec><TD class=ggs>*ਸਾਹਿਬ ਕੇ ਗੁਣ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਗਾਵੈ ਮਾਸ ਪੁਰੀ ਵਿਚਿ ਆਖੁ ਮਸੋਲਾ ॥* </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffec><TD class=subhead>saahib kae gun naanak gaavai maas puree vich aakh masolaa ||</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffec><TD class=shlok>*Nanak sings the Glorious Praises of the Lord and Master in the city of corpses, and voices this account.
*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=rmenuheader> </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffecec><TD class=ggs>ਜਿਨਿ ਉਪਾਈ ਰੰਗਿ ਰਵਾਈ ਬੈਠਾ ਵੇਖੈ ਵਖਿ ਇਕੇਲਾ ॥ </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffecec><TD class=subhead>jin oupaaee rang ravaaee baithaa vaekhai vakh eikaelaa ||</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffecec><TD class=shlok>The One who created, and attached the mortals to pleasures, sits alone, and watches this.</TD></TR><TR><TD class=rmenuheader></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffec><TD class=ggs>*ਸਚਾ ਸੋ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਸਚੁ ਤਪਾਵਸੁ ਸਚੜਾ ਨਿਆਉ ਕਰੇਗੁ ਮਸੋਲਾ ॥ *</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffec><TD class=subhead>*sachaa so saahib sach thapaavas sacharraa niaao karaeg masolaa ||*</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffec><TD class=shlok>*The Lord and Master is True, and True is His justice. He issues His Commands according to His judgement.*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=rmenuheader></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffecec><TD class=ggs>ਕਾਇਆ ਕਪੜੁ ਟੁਕੁ ਟੁਕੁ ਹੋਸੀ ਹਿਦੁਸਤਾਨੁ ਸਮਾਲਸੀ ਬੋਲਾ ॥ </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffecec><TD class=subhead>kaaeiaa kaparr ttuk ttuk hosee hidhusathaan samaalasee bolaa ||</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffecec><TD class=shlok>The body-fabric will be torn apart into shreds, and then India will remember these words.</TD></TR><TR><TD class=rmenuheader></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffec><TD class=ggs>ਆਵਨਿ ਅਠਤਰੈ ਜਾਨਿ ਸਤਾਨਵੈ ਹੋਰੁ ਭੀ ਉਠਸੀ ਮਰਦ ਕਾ ਚੇਲਾ ॥ </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffec><TD class=subhead>aavan athatharai jaan sathaanavai hor bhee outhasee maradh kaa chaelaa ||</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffec><TD class=shlok>Coming in seventy-eight (1521 A.D.), they will depart in ninety-seven (1540 A.D.), and then another disciple of man will rise up.</TD></TR><TR><TD class=rmenuheader></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffecec><TD class=ggs>ਸਚ ਕੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਆਖੈ ਸਚੁ ਸੁਣਾਇਸੀ ਸਚ ਕੀ ਬੇਲਾ ॥੨॥੩॥੫॥ </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffecec><TD class=subhead>sach kee baanee naanak aakhai sach sunaaeisee sach kee baelaa ||2||3||5||</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffecec><TD class=shlok>Nanak speaks the Word of Truth; he proclaims the Truth at this, the right time. ||2||3||5||
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> 
Regards,

Randeep Kaur


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 4, 2010)

rani_vancouver said:


> Sat Shri Akaal Bhein Ji
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Randeep ji

I most respectfully disagree. Yes, he was always without anger. But no, Guru Nanak was never detached from the influence of the world or its emotions. He left his home many times to preach as a missionary to raise others from the slavery of their emotions. He was never without compassion. He was never unaware of or untouched by the suffering that anger and hatred and ego visit on humanity. He never divorced himself from the reality of common people. 

In fact the shabad you have quoted is perfect as an example of how little desire he had to mince words. He is describing the moral, as well as human,  catastrophe that had been visited upon the people of Lahore. It was an actual historical event. And Guru Nanak gave voice to his indignation, and perhaps even,outrage in this shabad. I do think he would join us in telling Senator Knots he was not a raghead.


----------



## Archived_Member_17 (Jun 4, 2010)

Sat Shri Akaal Bhein Ji,

We can agree to disagree
In my opinion, Guru Sahib was doing his work as orders from his Master, God.  He came to the world under the orders, and performed his duties.  However, others may view it differently.

Regards,
Randeep


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 4, 2010)

Randeep ji

We may not be disagreeing about the question of "orders." I think the disagreement is more about what those orders were. Thanks for your reply.


----------

